# Vektor Grafik Feuerwehr "Retten,Löschen,Berg,Schützen"



## Hobs (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

brauche dringend oben genannte Grafik. Kann mir jemand helfen? Habe leider selber keine Ahnung von Grafik bearbeitung. Hilfe wäre super


Gruß

Hobs


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Schon mal  befragt?

In diesem Post befindet sich ein Link. Klicke ihn und du wirst die Lösung erfahren. Das Spiel beginnt.


----------



## thoru (11. Oktober 2006)

Zufällig in den Tiefen meiner Verzeichnisse gefunden

cu
thoru


----------

